# Aussie Xmas Jingle Bells Original.. Found this really funny video...



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I have found the Australian version of Jingle Bells this is the Original song for Australia I thought you all might like to here it as it is really funny... Everyone knows of the really Jingle Bells song... Thought you all might like to here this...

Jingle Bells in Australia.





Here is the words for you all to sing along to..
AUSTRALIAN JINGLE BELLS

Dashing through the bush,
in a rusty Holden Ute,
Kicking up the dust,
esky in the boot,
Kelpie by my side,
singing Christmas songs,
It's Summer time and I am in
my singlet, shorts and thongs

Oh! Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way,
Christmas in Australia on a scorching summers day, Hey!
Jingle bells, jingle bells, Christmas time is beaut !,
Oh what fun it is to ride in a rusty Holden Ute.

Engine's getting hot;
we dodge the kangaroos,
The swaggie climbs aboard,
he is welcome too.
All the family's there,
sitting by the pool,
Christmas Day the Aussie way,
by the barbecue.

Oh! Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way,
Christmas in Australia on a scorching summers day, Hey!
Jingle bells, jingle bells, Christmas time is beaut!,
Oh what fun it is to ride in a rusty Holden Ute.

Come the afternoon,
Grandpa has a doze,
The kids and Uncle Bruce,
are swimming in their clothes.
The time comes 'round to go,
we take the family snap,
Pack the car and all shoot through,
before the washing up.

Oh! Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way,
Christmas in Australia on a scorching summers day, Hey!
Jingle bells, jingle bells, Christmas time is beaut!,
Oh what fun it is to ride in a rusty Holden Ute​


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

My friends in Australia know this song...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hahahaha:laughing:! Such a funny song and video, Lyn! Since it's an Australian landmark tune, we also wanna hear it sung by our favorite Aussie friend - LYN!:clap:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I watched the video--it's hilarious! 

Thanks for sharing, Lyn! Happy Aussie Christmas!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> Hahahaha:laughing:! Such a funny song and video, Lyn! Since it's an Australian landmark tune, we also wanna hear it sung by our favorite Aussie friend - LYN!:clap:


Oh No I can't sing I'd chase everyone away... I only sing in the shower cause it makes my voice better... Only Indi hears me sing... Indi tries to out do me.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:...



StarlingWings said:


> I watched the video--it's hilarious!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Lyn! Happy Aussie Christmas!


Thank you Gi Gi... Glad it made you laugh. I was laughing to when I saw it.... Indi was singing to it.....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ill try to find another Aussie Christmas carol.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooterky enjoyed singing along -- they love Christmas Carols.

They've been listening and signing along with Seasonal Favorites all day! :laughing1:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Skipooterky enjoyed singing along -- they love Christmas Carols.
> 
> They've been listening and signing along with Seasonal Favorites all day! :laughing1:*


Glad you liked the Christmas Carol Deb..


----------

